# Introducing a second chihuahua. Please help, advice needed.



## Leanne (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, i'm hoping all you experienced chihuahua owners can offer me some advice.

We have had Dexter for 14 months and he has been the only dog in the house for those 14 months. I am his person but he'll happily play with my partner and run around with kids. Yesterday we brought home another puppy, his younger sister as it happens. She is 9 weeks old and sooooo cute. 

Dexter was calmer than i imagined when we brought her home but he growls at her when she comes near him and has barked at her occaisionally which makes her back off. I really want them to be friends and want to know if this is natural to start with or whether they are going to fight, i'd hate that sooo much. 

I make sure that when i go into the kitchen i fuss Dexter first and i put his food bowl down first, so he knows he's still important and not being pushed aside. Is this the right thing to do???? I've read lots of books on chihuahuas but don't remember any of them telling me the best way to introduce another dog into the household.

I would really appreciate any advice you could give me, i desperately want to get this right so me, my family and my dogs can live together happily

Kindest regar


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. Be sure Dexter knows he's still #1and just keep an eye on them. I wouldn't leave them alone together. They will work it out pretty quickly, I think, and become good friends. Try to relax and give it some time and just enjoy the two of them.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Im curious to the advice that will be given because I may be getting another chi nxt yr when Rocky is 9months old and I want it to work out as well.


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

From what I have read on here, Most ppl agree that the dogs should be introd on nutral ground, that way Dexter wont feel like he has to protect his property from the stranger. But a 9 week old pup is to young to take up off property where there maybe germs from unprotected dogs. Hopefully someone has an answer to that one. I need to know also.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

You can introduce your puppy to Dexter in your own yard. Have a helper. It is best to walk the dogs around the yard. New puppy on leash in front and Dexter walking behind.

This allow Dexter to smell the new puppy and vice versa - without any contact. Then, if all seems well, you can then start passing each other - this allows visual contact.

If the visual is going well - then you can allow sniffies. If all seems well - you can take it inside but watch out for DOORS. Do not let them crowd each other at doorways as these are considered high value entrances by dogs and could trigger a fight.

Supervision is key. Patience is essential


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Definately supervision - don't leave them for one moment together. A 9 weeks old puppy is far too young to take any chances.

I wouldn't agree with feeding Dexter 1st, this makes him the top dog - the alpha dog ALWAYS gets fed first. By doing this i personally feel that he will think he is the boss and this is not what you are aiming at - they find their own level later. Try feeding them at the same time but separately in the room - watch them very closely.
Play with them both together as well. 

At 9 weeks old she can't have been well socialised because they are too young to vaccinate, therefore the baby doesn't know anything but the others in the litter and the mum who will nearly always allow the babies to have more food.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

How long would it be before it is safe to leave them together alone?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

jesshan said:


> Definately supervision - don't leave them for one moment together. A 9 weeks old puppy is far too young to take any chances.
> 
> I wouldn't agree with feeding Dexter 1st, this makes him the top dog - the alpha dog ALWAYS gets fed first. By doing this i personally feel that he will think he is the boss and this is not what you are aiming at - they find their own level later. Try feeding them at the same time but separately in the room - watch them very closely.
> Play with them both together as well.
> ...


Interesting, I always heard you were supposed to reinforce the first one's dominance to avoid conflict and resentment. I always heard everyone on here say the same thing. Is this correct or no because I've heard this from multiple trainers as well ...


----------

